# Best Cooking book site



## sunitha (Apr 7, 2011)

Hi, i planned to cook by seeing book .please can anybody help me which book or website is good to cook . Thanks in advance.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Right here at Cheftalk has what you're looking for. If you just getting started in cooking, you might try Essentials of Cooking by James Petersen. Not a ton of detail, but the basics are there. Plenty of good youtube videos for knife skills.


----------

